# Seeking Outback Advice



## where'smycoffee

Hello everyone,

My wife and I are looking into getting a new TT and we're considering an Outback. We've definitely learned that there is a lot to learn about. First off, I think this site is GREAT! It is definitely making me lean heavily toward the Outback.

Does anyone have any feedback on which models we could tow with a 2006 Ford Expedition with the 5.4L engine and a 3:73 rear end with the heavy duty tow package? We like the 25RS because it has the slide, but I'm 6'1" and I'm afraid I might not be able to sleep comfortably on the slide out queen.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. We also like the 26rs and the 27rsds.

Many Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## old_tidefan

We have the 25rss and I'm 6'3" and sleep on the queen slide (at a slight angle I might add







). I have not problem sleeping there though. I wouldn't want the slide to be any shorter or for me to be any taller though. We really like the floor plan. Good luck with your search.


----------



## h2oman

Welcome Stephen.

You are right about the rear slide queen. You'll have to sleep diagonally to fit. That may not make the DW happy. Not sure what your Expedition will handle. You may need to stay with some of the smaller OB's. Someone around here will tell you exactly what it can handle though.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## HTQM

Stephen,

We're pulling the 28KRS with an '05 Expedition, same gears and tow package. I would never say its a great set-up but it does work. We stay off the major highways as much as possible to eliminate the need for driving fast and we are careful about loading. I don't remember the weight specs on the Roo but I think it's close to the 27RSDS. 
Try a search on tow vehicles, someone had posted a link to a really good guide as far as what a vehicle truely is capable of safely towing.

Not sure if any of that helps or not
Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Do you have kids? Some models are better then others if you have kids.

Here is link to the Outback specs. This is an easy way to quickly see the difference (specs) between the models.

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs

If you don't have kids, the 26RKS might be good for you. If offers a walk-a-round bed vs. the queen slide.


----------



## Scrib

I tow a 26RS with a 2003 Expedition - no problems. I also sleep like a 6' 3" baby in the queen slide (or any of the bunks







).

Good luck!


----------



## johnp

Hi and welcome

I think you may find the rear slide a little tight. At least with the 27rsds you have a queen bed in its own room. I am by no means tall but I preferred the queen bed in the 27 over the rear bed in the 26(I've had both).

If your interested I have a 2005 27rsds for sale.

John


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Stephen!!
Welcome to OBers, and might I suggest you do like I did? When I upgraded to the 31RQS, I was concerned about how the front slopes over the queen bed in the bedroom. See, I'm claustrophic.







So, I laid down on the bed at the dealership to see if it was going to bother me. I'm sure they have people do that kinda stuff all the time. It's your money, so try it out!
When I bought the 27RSDS, I had my oldest son try out the rear queen slide (he's around 6'5" - 6'6") to make sure he would fit, too.
Happy hunting!!
Darlene


----------



## mswalt

Stephen,

Welcome to Outbackers! You've come to the right place for info on all kinds of topics.
And you've already received some.

I'm 6'2" and I slept in the pull out queen slide with no problems. (Had a 26RS before I traded).

I now have the walk-around (if you can call it that) queen bed. Sleep on it with no problems, either. Either way, I think you'll be happy. Neither one is easy to make up, BTW.

What you have to watch out for when choosing a trailer is your tow vehicle. You are limited to what you can pull with the Expy. Do your research and find out which trailer you can safely pull within your TV's limits.

There are many experts on this forum and you'll find them more than willing to help you out in this regard.

Again, welcome to the forum.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## 3LEES

Hey Stephen!

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

You can't go wrong with any Outback that you choose. You Expy will tow the 26, but you might have some issues with your relatively short wheel base (119")

You also WILL feel that weight in any hills.

Good luck with your search!

Dan


----------



## NJMikeC

Stephen,

I can't say that either a walk around or a queen slide out will allow you to sleep normally. If the walkaround bed is bigger then a queen it is only by an inch or 2. A more uncomforable area is the shower. In that case the 26 or 27 with their seperate bathroom has a little more height to it if I remember correctly.

Mike C


----------



## egregg57

Hey Steven,

Welcome aboard and glad you made it over to "The Other side!" I see that you did get a number of responses to your height question. I am 6' and our queen bed suits me fine. We have a 31RQS, it's Queen bed is a walk around. I am not sure if that adds a bit of room or not to what the Queen Slides have. I don't think its too much if it does. I hope you find something that's right for you!

Eric


----------



## jfish21

I can't help with the questions but

WELCOME


----------



## where'smycoffee

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome, and the great advice.

We do have kids, 3 of them to be exact, so we were looking at the models that have atleast two bunks plus the sleeper sofa.

We like the 25rs-s and the 26rs. We like the slide in the 25rs-s because it opens things up a little more. I saw some replies of members pulling 26rs and 28krs that they can manage with the Expy but it isn't a great set up or you limit the roads and weight. We want to do a lot of traveling with the TT, probably to the mountains as well as the beaches. We will definitely be on some major highways (Hwy 40 & 95). Should we be considering the 23rs so we can enjoy going to these different locales?

Thanks!


----------



## skippershe

Hi where'smycoffee
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us








Good luck in your search for the perfect Outback for you and your family and keep us posted,

Dawn


----------



## Carey

where said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome, and the great advice.
> 
> We do have kids, 3 of them to be exact, so we were looking at the models that have atleast two bunks plus the sleeper sofa.
> 
> We like the 25rs-s and the 26rs. We like the slide in the 25rs-s because it opens things up a little more. I saw some replies of members pulling 26rs and 28krs that they can manage with the Expy but it isn't a great set up or you limit the roads and weight. We want to do a lot of traveling with the TT, probably to the mountains as well as the beaches. We will definitely be on some major highways (Hwy 40 & 95). Should we be considering the 23rs so we can enjoy going to these different locales?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, My opinion.. There really isnt that much weight difference between the 3 (23, 25, 26) And yes your expy will be close to limits, both on wheelbase and on weight, but I would go for it, get the one that suits your family.. Make SURE your get a quality weight distribution hitch, either Reese Dual Cam, or Equalizer. Expeditions are nice solid rigs and I feel even though your close, you'll be good.

Many here tow a similar camper with a smaller vehicle than an Expedition and have pretty good luck with it. The board owner here (dougpdx) tows a 28 with a Titan... Contact him, he could give you some pointers on w/d hitch set up. He is in about the same situation as you with his combo...

No gas engine that is under 400 cubes is going to pull this effortlessly. A camper works any gas engine. It wont hurt them.. Just keep an eye on your guages.. You prolly have the factory tow pack, so you should be well set up.. Might look into a tranny temp guage if your heading to the mountains. Some expy's have the factory self leveling, if your dont , you may look into some air shocks or air springs.

Good luck to you and welcome!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper

where said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome, and the great advice.
> 
> We do have kids, 3 of them to be exact, so we were looking at the models that have atleast two bunks plus the sleeper sofa.
> 
> We like the 25rs-s and the 26rs. We like the slide in the 25rs-s because it opens things up a little more. I saw some replies of members pulling 26rs and 28krs that they can manage with the Expy but it isn't a great set up or you limit the roads and weight. We want to do a lot of traveling with the TT, probably to the mountains as well as the beaches. We will definitely be on some major highways (Hwy 40 & 95). Should we be considering the 23rs so we can enjoy going to these different locales?
> 
> Thanks!


My wife talked me into getting the 28RSS, so we could have the slide out and the Bunk House....this forced a new Suburban as well.

Not knowing how you camp (dry or pimp'n state parks) I would ask you to ask yourself one question. How much time will you really spend in the trailer. Once you know this, you can then determine if the side slide out is really something you need or if perhaps the Bunk House is a better choice.

Removing sleeping time, I'd say I spend about 30min in the the Outback all day long. I don't want to be in the trailer...I'm camping!

If you decide (like my wife did for us) that you need the Bunk House and the side slide, then take a look at the 28RSDS....it is a great Outback for the money.

Last thing...having the Bunk House is a HUGE plus for us. Allows the kids to bring a friend and they basically have their own space....each kids gets a place for their stuff in the book holder behind their head...they each get control of their own overhead light...and they all have their own little space. LarryTheOutback has gone so far as to install drapes on each bunk so the kids really have their own private space.

Sorry to toss more confusion at ya....just wanted to make sure you had more data to make your purchase the correctly the first time.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

where said:


> We do have kids, 3 of them to be exact, so we were looking at the models that have atleast two bunks plus the sleeper sofa.


You don't say what ages the kids are, but I can't begin to tell you how wonderful it is to send them all to the bunkhouse in the evening. They get the bunkhouse, we get the other 3/4 of the trailer (26RS; 4 bed bunkhouse). Plus, they have room to bring a friend.

The slideouts are ok, but they add weight.

Ed


----------



## where'smycoffee

Thanks Carey, Jim, and Larry,

I should have added the kids ages in there. They're 9, 7, and 2. You guys are all right on. We camp with a pop-up now, and we don't spend much time in the camper. Friends of ours just purchased a 30' Mountaineer with two slides so maybe we just have camper envy. But they just started "camping", while we've been camping for a while, starting with tenting and then moving to the POPUP. I remember telling them when they started looking that you don't spend much time in the trailer. It would be nice for them each to have a space to go to that's all there's, and not have to mess with the sofa.

I just want to feel comfortable going down the road and know that I can make it up the "hills" when I want to, but Carey's right there's only about 235# of dry weight difference between the 23rs and the 26rs.

I do plan on getting a Equilizer WD hitch with dual cams, so hopefully that will help. I think we're getting closer to a real decision here!!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## RizFam




----------



## skippershe

Hi Steve,

What about the 26KBRS? You get a king bed slide and the quad bunk house as well









Just a thought...
Dawn


----------



## luv2rv

Based on what you're towing with and the family requirements and technical info you've been given. I'd say the 26RS would work great for you.

Get a good hitch setup and enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## MrCanoeHead

We really like our 25RSS. The sofa slide really does open up the living area. Mind you the sofa bed is pretty short but your children are fairly young so you're OK for awhile. The bunkhouse models could be given some thought too though.

Using an Equalizer weight distribution hitch, we found our 2005 Expy tows the 25 quite well. We did a 5000 mile trip last summer through NY, PA, VA, NC, SC, KY, TN, etc. and crossed the mountains a couple of times with no problems. Lots of interstates with lots of semis and everything behaved fine. I'm not saying the Expy had oodles of excess power and the gas mileage is pretty pathetic but it fits our needs all around.

Good luck!


----------



## gnlcquad

Hi Stephen,

We just bought the 23RS for our brood (length is an issue both with storage and campsites here). Just one quick point to consider with this one - there are TWO queen beds from which to choose. If you try the slide and don't like it, you can always swap ends of the trailer with the kiddos - the front queen has one side where you can hang your toes off.







You can also close off the curtain in the front bed area - there is a bit of walkaround space on two sides of the bed, headspace (except the bunk side), and a nightstand with a tv jack.

We spend most of our time outdoors camping, but I can see that front queen being a favorite spot for the kids to spread out games and such when the rain won't quit, especially while we are at the other end playing cards - LOVE the way you can fit the whole family at the table by dropping the couch. Anyway, best of luck in your search and purchase - that quad bunk sure is cool! I'm sure you'll love it.

Gary & Leah + 4 kidlets


----------



## mswalt

> should have added the kids ages in there. They're 9, 7, and 2.


where's my coffe,

Your kids are almost identical in ages to my granddkids (this summer they will be identical). Get the bunks if at all possible. As OregonCamper said, each kid gets his own "space".

The bunkroom is situated in one end of the trailer and "out of the way", too.

You won't regret it, I believe.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## where'smycoffee

Thanks Gary, Greg, Dawn, Ed, Mark, and Rizfam!

You guys are great! I don't feel like I'm making this decision on my own, great advice. I'm glad to hear that Greg can pull the 25rs-s with his Expy with out any trouble. That is real reassuring. Dawn threw a wrinkle in there with the 26KRS. She's right it does offer the best of both worlds, and hopefully because it's the same dry weight as the 25rs-s that means I can get away with it. I know the hitch weight is a little higher than the 25 but it's less than the 26rs.

Anyway, our rv show is coming up next weekend so we're hoping to have completed all our research and be in a position to purchase our new TT. I need to do the taxes first!

Thanks again to all of you, you really are awesome!

All the best,
Stephen


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck....

Of course we'll want a report back right after you get home from the RV show....


----------



## skippershe

We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you!

I have to ask where your coffee name came from, being that I'm a coffee-a-holic myself...(I work at Starbucks on the side







)

Dawn


----------



## where'smycoffee

Greetings Everyone,

Well it's been a while since I've been on here to report anything. It's been a real experience shopping for this camper. We finally decided on the 26rs and went to the RV show two weeks ago but no-one had one there to look at. Matter of fact, we couldn't find any dealers around us that even had one in inventory.

I finally called Lakeshore and got a quote from them. I must say their prices are low, but I was looking at $1,000 for delivery. I then checked Tom Johnson Camping in Marion/Concord NC and found that they had the 26rs in stock and they gave me a quote that was comparable to Lakeshore.

We put a deposit on our new 26rs yesterday. The package includes a reese wd dual cam hitch, hopefully that hitch will make towing it much easier. We've already booked a week trip to the Jellystone near the Luray Caverns in Virginia for July. Plus we'll probably make a trip to Myrtle beach at the end of this month.

Is there anything I need to be aware of as I finalize the financing and set up a time to pick up the rig? I'm a little nervous about picking up and towing it for the first time. My only experience towing has been with our Coleman PUP.

Thanks again to all you for the wonderful advice. Sincerly Stephen.

By the way I picked Where'smycoffee as my id because the best part of camping is that first cup of coffee sitting outside in my camping chair.


----------



## wolfwood

*WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

Congratulations, where'smycoffee!!!!

Welcome to the

Cult
Clan
Club

Your new family!!!!*

Check out the Rallies on the HomePage...you may find a few within reach and at times that suit you!!!

btw, I agree...best part of any day is that 1st cup of coffee. It just makes it better when it can be enojyed outside in the camp chair!!!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## skippershe

on your new 26rs!

Take a video camera with you for the PDI so you can review certain things later, like how to put up the awning etc.

I'm with you on that first cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## egregg57

Conratulations!! Welcome to your new extended family!


----------



## Lady Di

Congratulations!









You have picked a great camper, complete with all sorts of technicalo or otherwise advise (via this website).


----------



## 3athlete

Welcome to Outbackers wheres my coffee

I'm sure you'll be extremely happy with your purchase.

there is a rally going on at the luray jellystone at the end of june, maybe you could join them?

anyway, hope all goes well with your new "toy"

ENJOY all the great memories you'll be making with your family!


----------



## CA Camper

Glad to see you introduced yourself. This is a very friendly site (as you can see). I discovered it when shopping for our outback. An outback happened to be the first tt we looked at and after that, nothing else compared.

I think you will have no problems pulling a 26 ft tt or smaller with your Expedition. If you were to consider the 27 or 28, you'd be on the borderline.

But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## pjb2cool

Welcome to a most excellent extended family of sorts. As you will come to find out, our forum is full of great information, humor and friendly folks. I hope know you will enjoy your OB, and do hope you will ask questions, and post often...Happy Camping....


----------



## Camper Man

Congratulations - you will love the 26RS. 
Hope you can check out some of the rallies, too! I believe th first one coming up near you will be Virginia Beach over Easter Weekend. Welcome to the Outbacker family!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Camper Man said:


> Congratulations - you will love the 26RS.
> Hope you can check out some of the rallies, too! I believe th first one coming up near you will be Virginia Beach over Easter Weekend. Welcome to the Outbacker family!


Oh yea....Rally..Rally..Rally.

Great chance to met a few of us and get some great ideas for your Outback and check out others mods in person.


----------



## where'smycoffee

Many Thanks to Everyone,

We are going to pick up our new Outback on Saturday. We're excited and a little nervous. We're actually going to stay overnight at the dealer on Saturday they have a campground at the dealership and it's a three hour drive from here. This way we can check it out and make sure we don't have any issues. I just need to make sure I can hitch up on Sunday on my own because there won't be anybody around on Sunday.

Keep your fingers crossed for us!
Stephen


----------



## Scrib

where said:


> Many Thanks to Everyone,
> 
> We are going to pick up our new Outback on Saturday. We're excited and a little nervous. We're actually going to stay overnight at the dealer on Saturday they have a campground at the dealership and it's a three hour drive from here. This way we can check it out and make sure we don't have any issues. I just need to make sure I can hitch up on Sunday on my own because there won't be anybody around on Sunday.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for us!
> Stephen


That should work out great!


----------



## mswalt

Have a great time on your "shake down" cruise!

Congrats on your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## where'smycoffee

Hi Y'all,

Well we did it we brought back our new baby today. We made a 212 mile trip out to Marion NC on Saturday and signed on the dotted line. We stayed over night there last night in it. There were a couple of minor (hopeful) issues that we noted. Three of the four bunk bed cushions in the front were water stained. The dealer told us they though it was from someone leaving the windows open and rain blowing in. They said they would order us new cushions and have them shipped to us. The other issue was with the slide lock in knob inside the trailer for the slide out queen. the bracket popped of the wall. The technician screwed it back in a slightly different place so not to use the same holes.

The trip took us four hours on the way back with the trailer. I didn't realize that this dealer was actually in the NC mountains. We had to pull up some pretty steep grades. The Expy slowed down to 45 to 50 on some of the grades. I drove the whole way with the OD off, but never shifted in 2nd gear. I'm a little concerned with the performance of my TV. I'm not sure what I experienced was trailer sway or just crosswinds, but I had to constantly correct the TV by adjusting the wheel left and right. I did experience the wash from the tractor trailers but it wasn't too bad. They would suck me in when they went by and then push me away a little as they passed.

Do you guys think I may need to adjust my hitch? I have a reese straight line hitch. I did notice at a rest stop that the back end looked a little lower than my front end. I'm using the fourth link in the chain.

Thanks Everybody,


----------



## Scott and Jamie

where said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> Well we did it we brought back our new baby today. We made a 212 mile trip out to Marion NC on Saturday and signed on the dotted line. We stayed over night there last night in it. There were a couple of minor (hopeful) issues that we noted. Three of the four bunk bed cushions in the front were water stained. The dealer told us they though it was from someone leaving the windows open and rain blowing in. They said they would order us new cushions and have them shipped to us. The other issue was with the slide lock in knob inside the trailer for the slide out queen. the bracket popped of the wall. The technician screwed it back in a slightly different place so not to use the same holes.
> 
> The trip took us four hours on the way back with the trailer. I didn't realize that this dealer was actually in the NC mountains. We had to pull up some pretty steep grades. The Expy slowed down to 45 to 50 on some of the grades. I drove the whole way with the OD off, but never shifted in 2nd gear. I'm a little concerned with the performance of my TV. I'm not sure what I experienced was trailer sway or just crosswinds, but I had to constantly correct the TV by adjusting the wheel left and right. I did experience the wash from the tractor trailers but it wasn't too bad. They would suck me in when they went by and then push me away a little as they passed.
> 
> Do you guys think I may need to adjust my hitch? I have a reese straight line hitch. I did notice at a rest stop that the back end looked a little lower than my front end. I'm using the fourth link in the chain.
> 
> Thanks Everybody,


My guess is the dealer didn't set the hitch up right. Mine acted the same way until I adjusted it. Your wheelbase could also be a factor.


----------



## Chasgirl

Welcome to the club where'smycoffe!

I'm no expert on towing, but our TV Expy pulls fine and I have hitched up and pulled her by myself several times. We haven't been on an interstate since we pulled her home but DH said it was okay once he got the feel of it. Don't know what brand of hitch we have, but it is the kind with WD bars and a sway bar which is placed behind the passenger side of the TV. Bet you'll love the setup once a few adjustments are made.

Best of luck! Hope you love yours as much as we do.


----------



## where'smycoffee

[/quote]

My guess is the dealer didn't set the hitch up right. Mine acted the same way until I adjusted it. Your wheelbase could also be a factor.
[/quote]

Scott and Jamie,

Did you have to a major adjustment or just go up or down on the links for the weight distribution? I'm new to towing something this big so I'm not sure what I experienced was just normal or not. I figured with the straight line hitch it would eliminate a lot of the sway?

Thanks,
Stephen

I guess there is one other thing I should mention. My hitch ball has two holes in it for the hitch pin and when I took it off my truck I neglected to note which hole the dealer had it set up on. I used the hole that put the ball closer to my rear axle. Not sure if that would make much of a difference though?

Thanks,


----------



## outbackgeorgia

If the links are in the 4th link, the hitch is not set up correctly.
Reese recommends 6 links. There is another adjustment at the hitch head to put more pressure on the bars so the links are at 5 or 6. Also, the bars may not be correct.
Get this corrected now, you should NOT be constantly correcting the TV. It should be straight and steady (if it is without the trailer!).
Consult another trailer/hitch company locally. All many dealers want is for you to make it off their property.
Also LT tires make a BIG difference, as well as the tire pressures.

I tow wat 50 PSI with 31X10.5 X 15 LT Michelins. BIG difference over the standard Goodyears.
Let us know how this turns out.

Dave


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Welcome to the 26RS family!

The reason you had trouble finding a 26RS so readily is because it is in the process of being replaced by the 26KBRS (same layout, King slide and a bit more weight).

It turns out the 26RS is still in the 2007 lineup, according to the brochure. So, they have two simliar configurations at the same lenght with the only layout difference being the size of the bed as near as I can tell.

Ed


----------

